# This video of a dude fasting made me angry so you should see it



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Skip to around 4:20

I've got no medical training but a little hunch tells me that around 60% of the information in this video is indeed misinformation and some myth he got from a fitness forum or something. 

He later goes on to talk about how most people are against fasting well I'd say that's a pretty good indicator that he might be wrong.

Yet I kind of want to try a two week fast. Obviously its unhealthy but really if stocked up on nutrients it can be done. So I'd need to go on a healthy diet for probably a month before fasting. And then it would make more sense to simply restrict my calorie intake instead. 

Fasting is stupid.

Also losing weight too fast is really undesirable I'd probably put more weight back on afterwards. 

Ok well so the part that infuriated me the most was the part where he talked about it curing disease. The thing is, even if the fast could have in some way contributed to a recovery, the lack of nutrients in the body would probably cause more harm than good. But then to go ahead and insinuate that "hey it cures cancer it must be good!" that just set me off. How could you even arrive to that conclusion? He did not ever mention having a tumor so how the fuck do you justify yourself fasting for 28 days with that petty, half-assed argument? 

honestly after watching this video i feel like i need to go on a 96 day fast just to starve all the cancer i contracted from it and to have all of its toxins miraculously take form of a thrush on my tongue.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Cool story bruh. Have an awesome heart attack and enjoy your diabetes.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Sky Blue said:


> How could you even arrive to that conclusion?


I wondered something similar about 



> He later goes on to talk about how most people are against fasting well I'd say that's a pretty good indicator that he might be wrong.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

At least he won't die in WW3


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Fasting can help you lose weight but it do nothing for muscle gain.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I didn't feel any negative sentiment toward the video. The question is whether he stays this way after he starts eating again. Alright then he started talking about cancer, it went downhill from there. Not much evidence to support this diet, but some evidence to go against it. The word detox made me feel that it was not evidence based. But apparently that is a real word.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I didn't feel any negative sentiment toward the video. The question is whether he stays this way after he starts eating again. Alright then he started talking about cancer, it went downhill from there. Not much evidence to support this diet, but some evidence to go against it. The word detox made me feel that it was not evidence based. But apparently that is a real word.


This is high school level biology: ATP is used for energy, not glucose. Same as he lived without consuming any food would the cancer cells multiply. 

Another false hope for cancer patients. It's amusing really. Tell them to do a head stand because words they can't understand and they'll do it.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Sky Blue said:


> This is high school level biology: ATP is used for energy, not glucose. Same as he lived without consuming any food would the cancer cells multiply.
> 
> Another false hope for cancer patients. It's amusing really. Tell them to do a head stand because words they can't understand and they'll do it.


Detox is a marketing word actually. It is vague and meaningless.

I don't know where that idea came from. He is conflating the body "eating itself" with cancer treatment. The body always "eats itself" naturally, wikipedia notes that this could be good or bad depending on how it is happening in regard to cancer.

But detox, as soon as you hear that word you know it's not evidence based. It's not researched and it's not acceptable. Acupuncture also cures cancer now.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Watched the beginning but not the entire thing... So feel free to correct me here... But fasting to lose weight sounds terrible. Totally unsustainable. I mean I get that people want fast results because they cannot stand having to wait. Delayed gratification can be difficult; however, the key to weight loss and keeping it off imo is finding a lifestyle that you can sustain forever. Yes, forever. And sometimes it can take months if not even years of hard work to achieve and maintain the body you want if you are aiming for a certain psyche that's beyond just being healthy. 

Plus, I would much rather be strong than just skinny or some number on a scale. Fasting is the antithesis to that. Weak, tired, drained... Yuck. I don't want to feel that just to look a certain way. Especially since I know there are other sustainable ways to lose weight and that the only thing standing in my way is my own impatience. Not to mention that I imagine fasting slows your metabolism way down so when you do start eating again, you will probably blow right back up FAST.


----------



## Flamme et Citron (Aug 26, 2015)

There's a lot of people in the "alternative health" community who fast for 30 days. They seem fine, they don't display any kind of obvious issue. The real question is what effect this will have had on his metabolism. Extreme lifestyles seem to damage the metabolism in a permanent/semi-permanent way. Someone needs to bump the thread in a year so we see what he looks like.




Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Detox is a marketing word actually. It is vague and meaningless..


I haven't watched the guy's video. It's the wrong word but there's a real concept. Animals, including humans, store persistent organic pollutants (POPs) inside their fat tissue. POPs include pesticides, BPA, industrial chemicals, pharmaceuticals. Those contaminants disrupt pretty much every single system in the body and have been associated with a higher risk of obesity, diabetes, heart disease, thyroid problems, etc. There's a cumulative effect, when you eat the fat of an animal you also eat the POPs contained within, it becomes more and more concentrated the higher in the food chain. When people lose fat, the pollutants which were imprisoned inside their fat cells are released in the bloodstream and the body has to deal with them. When POPs are inside fat tissue they are more or less quarantined but after weight loss they are free to roam and they cause damage. 

There's not a lot of studies on how to get rid of them, there's no established treatment solution. But POPs are excreted through bile, bile is basically the body's garbage truck. Bile gets released when you eat fat in your meal, proportionately to how much fat you ate. The problem is that most of the bile gets re-absorbed by the digestive system, and the POPs end up back where they started. However, soluble fiber binds to bile. Once bound to something, the bile gets pooped out and the POPs permanently eliminated. So a fat + soluble fiber combination might be a good exit solution. There were also some studies with Olestra, some kind of synthetic oil they use in fat-free chips, that showed that eating Olestra with a calorie deficit diet (release POPs from fat-tissue) resulted in the excretion of a lot of POPs. Olestra is fat which can't be absorbed by the digestive system, so the bile binds to it and doesn't get re-absorbed and you end up pooping the bile, with all the POPs stuck in it.


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I didn't feel any negative sentiment toward the video. The question is whether he stays this way after he starts eating again.


It depends what he eats. If he does the same things as before, he'll go back to where he was before.

That metabolism BS is a myth from "experts" who don't know the difference between the body's extreme capabilities for water retention, and actual fat coming off.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

succ said:


> Ok well so the part that infuriated me the most was the part where he talked about it curing disease. How could you even arrive to that conclusion? He did not ever mention having a tumor so how the fuck do you justify yourself fasting for 28 days with that petty, half-assed argument?


Strong is stupidity in the human race, yes. People believe what they want to believe because it makes them feel good. The fact they unfortunately share that belief with others is a side effect of having a mouth that speaks. We all have to learn to filter.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Strong is stupidity in the human race, yes. People believe what they want to believe because it makes them feel good. The fact they unfortunately share that belief with others is a side effect of having a mouth that speaks. We all have to learn to filter.


tbh fasting was used in ancient times to treat some diseases like epilepsy and much more.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

Fasting also makes the body release HGH and can heal damage to the pancreas

Fasting diet 'regenerates diabetic pancreas' - BBC News

Y'all too emotional and quick to dismiss an idea.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Allonsy said:


> tbh fasting was used in ancient times to treat some diseases like epilepsy and much more.


Probably because they had no other treatment for it. I hear leeches were a pretty hot item back then too, doesn't mean it's effective. Lobotomy's were also used to treat mental illness at one time. Medicine has re-thought all of those strategies. If they were great effective treatments, we'd still be using them today.


----------



## Allonsy (Mar 30, 2017)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Probably because they had no other treatment for it. I hear leeches were a pretty hot item back then too, doesn't mean it's effective. Lobotomy's were also used to treat mental illness at one time. Medicine has re-thought all of those strategies. If they were great effective treatments, we'd still be using them today.


Same logic can be applied to modern medicine, everything that helps you can also damage you.

Fluoroquinolones or Chemo is no less barbaric than fasting.


----------



## Flying Triangle (Feb 10, 2017)

A lot of guys at my gym do a water-fast a couple weeks before a fight. 

I may do that as well for the next tourney. Get down to around 155lbs easily.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

succ said:


> He later goes on to talk about how most people are against fasting well I'd say that's a pretty good indicator that he might be wrong.


appeal to popularity fallacy.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Flying Triangle said:


> A lot of guys at my gym do a water-fast a couple weeks before a fight.
> 
> I may do that as well for the next tourney. Get down to around 155lbs easily.


They do a water fast or a water cut? Most people I know who do sports that involve weight classes do water cuts, not water fasts.


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Fumetsu said:


> Fasting can help you lose weight but it do nothing for muscle gain.


It can though. Fasting boosts levels of BDNF (that's Brain Derived Neurotropic Factor. why is it brain derived? No idea.)
and if you take advantage of it and go to the gym at some point on your fasting day, you will gain muscle _much_ faster.

This guy is talking about something else though.


----------

